# Carbon vs WD40 ?



## pedelpower (22 Feb 2014)

Now I have well and truly got the cycling bug I'm thinking of upgrading my Raleigh r100 and get myself a lapierre full carbon bike but after every ride on my Raleigh r100 I wash down with the hose pipe,dry off the bike and spray near enough the hole frame, forks and working parts with WD40 and then wipe down again. Is this ok to do on carbon bikes watched Martin Ashton road trip on YouTube and they spray carbon with the stuff. 

Is this ok ?


----------



## musa (22 Feb 2014)

NO NO NO


----------



## 400bhp (22 Feb 2014)

Carbon V WD40.

+Carbon can be made into a bicycle shape - WD40 can't

- Carbon can't free my garage door lock when it goes a bit stiff after heavy rain.


----------



## pedelpower (22 Feb 2014)

Not a good advert for wd40 then as they spray carbon frame after Martin Ashton finishes  

So just soap and water then ? Lightly oil shiny parts with oily rag ?


----------



## Peteaud (22 Feb 2014)

I think water makes carbon melt.


----------



## Peteaud (22 Feb 2014)

All you need is tesco babywipes.


----------



## Sillyoldman (22 Feb 2014)

Or mr Sheen. Works a treat on my steel beast. Check the small print for a carbon frame.


----------



## jack smith (22 Feb 2014)

I wouldn't, it attracts dirt like mad, I got a big bottle of car wax cleaner from poundland, it's a green liquid In a bottle, I just use warm water with abit of the liquid in it with poundland sponges (3 a pound) til all the dirt is off , wipe it dry then spray the liquid on with an old window cleaner spray bottle and polish with a microfiber cloth also from poundland, I've done a heck of a lot of cleans and am still only on £3  and it come a out better than stuff such as muck off and polish


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Feb 2014)

You shouldn't use WD40 on a bike. Over time, it degrades rubber. Use GT85 (which also smells nicer).


----------



## potsy (22 Feb 2014)

jack smith said:


> I wouldn't, it attracts dirt like mad, I got a big bottle of car wax cleaner from poundland, it's a green liquid In a bottle, I just use warm water with abit of the liquid in it with poundland sponges (3 a pound) til all the dirt is off , wipe it dry then spray the liquid on with an old window cleaner spray bottle and polish with a microfiber cloth also from poundland, I've done a heck of a lot of cleans and am still only on £3  and it come a out better than stuff such as muck off and polish


How much is it?


----------



## cyberknight (22 Feb 2014)

400bhp said:


> Carbon V WD40.
> 
> +Carbon can be made into a bicycle shape - WD40 can't
> 
> - Carbon can't free my garage door lock when it goes a bit stiff after heavy rain.


What does the lock see in rain that gets in so excited though ?


----------



## screenman (22 Feb 2014)

Do you think K9P would be a better product?


----------



## screenman (23 Feb 2014)

I use WD40 on my bikes both carbon and ally, not had a problem in the 25+ years I have been doing so. Spray on, leave a few minutes and may wipe off, in truth I seldom do, people often compliment how clean the bikes look in the racks, never had my tyres dissolve and not had the sticky problem somebody described.


----------



## pedelpower (23 Feb 2014)

Mixed reviews now but has anyone got any facts on carbon vs wd40 ? 
I don't spray it anywhere near my tires


----------



## screenman (23 Feb 2014)

pedelpower said:


> Mixed reviews now but has anyone got any facts on carbon vs wd40 ?
> I don't spray it anywhere near my tires


I have not found any reason not to use it apart from gossip, as I said I have sprayed my bikes for 25+ years without problems.

I will spray part of a frame today and cling film it ( this stops the solvents evaporating off) and see what happens.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2014)

pedelpower said:


> Mixed reviews now but has anyone got any facts on carbon vs wd40 ?
> I don't spray it anywhere near my tires


I estimate the harm done on carbon by WD40 to be approximately zero. But use the WD40 very sparingly and, in general, keep it away from stuff that needs oil or grease. It's of questionable value as a lubricant and can thin up the lube on the stuff that needs thick stuff. Actually, I think the only thing I've used it for is loosening up slightly stiff cables.


----------



## Peteaud (23 Feb 2014)

screenman said:


> I have not found any reason not to use it apart from gossip, as I said I have sprayed my bikes for 25+ years without problems.
> 
> I will spray part of a frame today and cling film it ( this stops the solvents evaporating off) and see what happens.


Now that is brave.


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Feb 2014)

I use similar cleaning regime as OP, but light misting of GT85 overall to finish (on alloy and steel frames as yet). Any problem with this approach on carbon?


----------



## screenman (23 Feb 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Now that is brave.


No, that is confident.


----------



## pedelpower (23 Feb 2014)

Hi thanks for all the advise think I'll stick to lightly misting but change to gt85 and only do this on my steel frame bike. Once a get my carbon bike I'll just use soap and water and prob the wash and wax idea. Thanks for advice.


----------



## Peteaud (23 Feb 2014)

screenman said:


> No, that is confident.



Over confidence, may lead to :-


----------



## Globalti (23 Feb 2014)

Car shampoo in a bucket of hot water and one of these brushes with long soft bristles:


----------



## screenman (23 Feb 2014)

Nothing happened yet, I will leave it on and check again tomorrow.


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Feb 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> I use similar cleaning regime as OP, but light misting of GT85 overall to finish (on alloy and steel frames as yet). Any problem with this approach on carbon?


No problem with GT85.


----------



## ayceejay (23 Feb 2014)

I think you will be alright with WD 40 if that is your preference over a polish, the thing to be wary of is degreasers as some of these could damage the clear coat.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Feb 2014)

Is carbon winning now or did WD40 have a late surge?


----------



## Kookas (23 Feb 2014)

ayceejay said:


> I think you will be alright with WD 40 if that is your preference over a polish, the thing to be wary of is degreasers as some of these could damage the clear coat.



I don't think WD40 and GT85 are aggressive enough. I hope not, at least.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Feb 2014)

screenman said:


> Do you think K9P would be a better product?


But I don't even have a dog, and if I did, I certainly wouldn't let it anywhere near my precious bikes!


----------



## screenman (23 Feb 2014)

400bhp said:


> Is carbon winning now or did WD40 have a late surge?


Not going to have a look now, TG is on.


----------



## screenman (23 Feb 2014)

victor said:


> But I don't even have a dog, and if I did, I certainly wouldn't let it anywhere near my precious bikes!


No wonder you can only buy it at Battersea.


----------



## screenman (24 Feb 2014)

Still no change, will check again tonight.


----------



## User33236 (24 Feb 2014)

If you are feeling flush there is this from Muc-Off at £10 a can!

http://muc-off.com/protect-shine/58-bike-spray-5037835908008.html


----------



## the_mikey (24 Feb 2014)

I don't use WD40 or GT85. Baby wipes, or warm water and a drop of car wash product does the job.


----------

